# My RAZR wont boot most custom roms



## ESTK921 (May 12, 2012)

Hello, I am trying out my DROID RAZR XT912 again and it doesnt seem to be working as before. I had another RAZR that worked perfectly when installing ROMs and switching etc. However, this new one is weird and I would like to know if anyone has some insight as to why. I have this newer XT912 and I factory reset it, installed root and safestrap using a mattlegroff batman utility. Everything works there and I go to safestrap recovery. I switch to ROM slot 1 and create it. I then try to install a rom but, it does not boot. The device gets back the part where you choose recovery or to continue but, then just resets back to the red/white M logo. I have tried avatar, simplex, and other roms but, to no avail. However, I discovered Ragerom works but, only that one. Can anyone help? I would like to use simplex like I did before.


----------



## dragonreborn56 (Jul 31, 2011)

is the new Razr running ICS or JB?

Sent from XT912 using Tapatalk 4 beta


----------

